# How do i tell if my pc is 32 or 64 bit setup



## chrisg49 (Jun 5, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how i tell if my pc is 32 or 64 bit setup.
I have an Acer Aspire T180

I right clicked on my computer, then chose properties, but there was nothing on there about 32 or 64 bit

Thanx in advance

Chrisg


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Your processor could be 32 or 64 bit, but if your motherboard is 32 bit, then your computer is then just 32 bit.

Most people who actually plunk down the money for a completely 64 bit PC then KNOW they have a 64 bit PC.
The moral: if you don't know ... you probably are just 32 bit.

By the way, having a 64 bit PC right now has little advantage, and a lot of disadvantages, versus the typical 32 bit fare.
Having a 64 bit PC gives you a lot of headaches in getting drivers needed.


----------



## chrisg49 (Jun 5, 2006)

when i checked properties on my computer one bit said >>>>>>>>
AMD Athlon (tm)64x2 Dual

Does that mean its a 64 bit setup?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

It sounds like your processor is a dual 64 bit device.

But you still do not know if your motherboard has the additional circuity to carry those 64 bits beyond the processor.

What is the model number of the processor?
What is the brand and model number of your motherboard?


----------



## chrisg49 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry i do not have a clue on how to tell that.

I do not know a great deal about the inner workings of my pc

Chrisg


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Go to this link. Considerable info re your system will be displayed. I would install the program so that it is available for future use. There is another well recommended program, "Everest," that is more comprehensive, but you do not need it to answer the ?s posed.

{redoak}

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm also using...

Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit (Version 7.2v)
------------------------------------------------------
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

it's great and unique of it's kind... it's being online! and as an alternative I also have these on my *installer* folder

PC Wizard 2008.1.80 and CPU-Z
-----------------------------
http://www.cpuid.com/

*PC Wizard 2008.1.80
PC WIZARD 2008 is also an utility designed to analyze and benchmark your computer system. It can analyze and benchmark many kinds of hardware, such as CPU performance, Cache performance, RAM performance, Hard Disk performance, CD/DVD-ROM performance, Removable/FLASH Media performance, Video performance, MP3 compression performance.

*CPU-Z is a freeware that gathers information on some of the main devices of your system.

CPU

* Name and number.
* Core stepping and process.
* Package.
* Core voltage.
* Internal and external clocks, clock multiplier.
* Supported instructions sets.
* Cache information.

Mainboard

* Vendor, model and revision.
* BIOS model and date.
* Chipset (northbridge and southbridge) and sensor.
* Graphic interface.

Memory

* Frequency and timings.
* Module(s) specification using SPD (Serial Presence Detect) : vendor, serial number, timings table.

System

* Windows and DirectX version.

.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

according to *Belarc Advisor* my processor was

2.10 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache

... it's 64bit


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Your processor is 64 bit, but you operating system, which is Windows Media Center, is 32 bit.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Instead of us trying to get you to do something that may be beyond your capabilities at this time, why don't you tell us why you need to know if your PC is 32 or 64 bit? What are you trying to do? Is there some reason you think you need 64 bit?

Perhaps you have not yet realized the problems with running 64 bit, if that is what you are considering. If that is the case, then I suggest that you Google for some of the issues and requirements. To get you started, read this: Should I install...


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

No reason to get 64-bit unless you want to game correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

>> @Triple6: Your processor is 64 bit, but you operating system, which is Windows Media >> Center, is 32 bit.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/evaluation/default.mspx
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/sp2/default.mspx

it's TRUE... 

my Windows version, Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600), is 32bit and not to forget...

my Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 >> I chose x86(i386) over AMD64
http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/

There are a lot of *reasons* for making such decision. I'm still reading articles on bit-stuff like these and to be HONEST, I am not yet ready grasping *64bit OS*. "Someday I will and that's for sure"!.

I'm very thankful *ChuckE* shares this link...

Vista: Should I Install 64-bit or 32-bit Version? (x64 vs x86)
http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/1426/vista_64_bit_or_32_bit_version_x64_vs_x86

i also found these interesting...

64-bit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit

Windows versus Windows or 32-bit versus 64bit
- How much does the transition from 32-bit to 64-bit matter?
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Windows-versus-Windows-or-32-bit-versus-64bit-1349.shtml

32 bit Windows Vista vs. 64 bit Windows Vista
http://www.e-articles.info/e/a/title/32-bit-Windows-Vista-vs.-64-bit-Windows-Vista/

Top 10 benefits of Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/top10.mspx

32-bit vs. the 64-bit SQL Server performance surge
http://searchsqlserver.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid87_gci1233009,00.html

-------
-64 bit computers process data in larger chunks than 32 bit computers
-When programs are written to support 64-bit processors, those programs will generally perform faster than on a 32-bit processor of the same speed.
-64-bit processors can address more memory than 32-bit processors

see! I'm still learning... only slowly but... surely?!

I always strive for the right balance between memory, CPU and OSes.

...between 32bit and 64bit USER communities.

;-)


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If I were a "gamer" I would think that 64 bit is one thing I'd want to stay away from, for now. There are just too many video driver issues for the Vista 64 bit OS.

And if the game, you are loading, does not require any OS on your system (I think there may be some such games out there, the ones that take over your whole machine) then I would guess that it would not matter what OS you are running, since it will load its own OS anyway.


----------

